# Sanjuanaxo 2013



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Que tal a todos!!

De nueva cuenta aqui por el foro, y para invitarlos a nuestra rodada anual el SANJUANAZO

es de La piedad Michoacan a San Juan de los Lagos, 165 km de adrenalina, testoterona y fe.

les dejo por aqui el link a un video.

Y si gustan mas informacion nos pueden encontrar en Facebook en

La piedad mtb | Facebook

Saludos.

PELICULA SANJUANAXO 2012 - YouTube

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]










[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## betovallejo (Feb 13, 2011)

¿Las viandas serán adquiridas en el Restaurant Gourmet "Simitrio"? Porque si no, no voy eh. 

Saludos.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Claro Beto tu por eso no te preocupes, te llevamos tu buena dotacion de "LAS MEJORES CARNITAS DEL MUNDO" jeje.

Saludos


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Una pregunta, subi unas fotos a este thread, pero afuero en el mexican forum no veo el icono de la camarita, no se si me pudieran hacer favor de decirme si las ven?

Gracias, Saludos y estamos a sus ordenes por si nos gustan acompañar.


----------



## betovallejo (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola mountainking_71:

Yo soy del D.F. pero sí estaría muy intersado en ir ya que es una tierra a la que le tengo mucho cariño, aparte de echar taco en "Las mejores carnitas del mundo", también taco de ojo en San Juan, así que pronto me pongo en contacto contigo para ver los días y demás cosas. Espero todavía esté en activo mi reservación en el 5 estrellas Cerro Grande.

En cuanto a lo de la camarita, creo entender a que si las fotos las pones como atachment sí aparece el ícono, pero como las pusiste con código URL, no aparecerá. Pero no te preocupes si lo que quieres es que aparesca el ícono, adjunta una foto al comentario.

Saludos

Roberto Vallejo.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Perfecto Beto muchas gracias.
Para que te acabes de animar te puede decir que nos hospedamos la noche del primer dia de rodada en San Julian Jalisco, tierra de mujeres muy bellas pelo rubio y ojo azul jeje.

Estamos en contacto

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que chida rodada!

Dan ganas de ir para alla... empezando por lo de las carnitas!

Si, si se ven las fotos.
Gracias por la invitacion. No creo poder ir, pero estaria chidisimo poder darse una vuelta.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

La verdad si vale mucho la pena la rodada, se pedalea a llenar, ojala que un dia nos puedas acompañar Warp.

Saludos


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

El Jersey Oficial del SANJUANAXO 2013










Saludos!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> El Jersey Oficial del SANJUANAXO 2013
> Saludos!!


Bonito diseño y con la ventaja de que dificilmente se pierden con ese color


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

como dicen en mi tierra muy "MALLATIVO" jaja


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

SANJUANAXO2013 - YouTube

AQUI LES PNGO EL LINK DEL VIDEO DES SANJUANAXO DE ESTE AÑO ESPERE SEA DE SU AGRADO.

SALUDOS A TODA LA BANDA


----------

